# Condoms - can barely feel a thing!



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Need recommendations!

I've been seeing a girl for a few weeks, last night things went physical. I'd come prepared but once we were going for it I could barely feel anything with the condom on and was having trouble staying up. I still got her off but after a long time going all out in different positions was I no closer to getting off myself. We stopped and she asked if I'd even come close.

Again this morning, the same problem, just was not receiving enough of a sensation to get into it, and in the end we turned to oral which worked just fine for both of us. She said how we'd 'finally got you there too'. 

It's not so much that things aren't working downstairs, they just aren't getting what they need during PIV with a condom! I've had this problem in the past, too. I had deliberately bought Skyn brand large ones which allegedly were very thin and fit me better, no good. She had Trojan somethings which also weren't good. Sometimes even without a condom I can last a while, thanks in some part to the 'premature shaming' in the media.

What the hell do I do? I don't want her to think I don't find her desierable and that's why this happened. I've read some advice, which has suggested:
-put some lube on the inside before putting the condom on
-Japanese brands like Kimono are reportedly famed for being the thinnest in the world
-the female condom works differently and some men report it feels better because it's wrapping the vagina, not the penis, so the penis is moving freely within it as opposed to being held tightly (as an uncut guy, this seems to prevent the all-important foreskin movement) inside a sheath.

Any other tips gratefully received!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Jetranger said:


> Need recommendations!
> 
> I've been seeing a girl for a few weeks, last night things went physical. I'd come prepared but once we were going for it I could barely feel anything with the condom on and was having trouble staying up. I still got her off but after a long time going all out in different positions was I no closer to getting off myself. We stopped and she asked if I'd even come close.
> 
> ...


If your complaints are because you where married before and screwing bareback.

Now you have to do condoms because you are single.

Yes condoms will feel like a hunters gloves, and you can't feel anything but pressure.

It sucks badly in comparison.

However if you are stuck using condoms there are things you can do to make your experience better.

Like for example if you have a thick c0ck, make sure you at least use magnums or a larger size condom, normal condoms will strangulate your **** and make it hard to get an erection or feel anything.

If you have to use condoms and you want to have the best sensation, use lambskins. Yes, there are many warnings, and possibly true.

After all the best sex partner is probably one which has been STD tested, and then monitored so that they are not coming into contact with others.

If you want to take a higher risk use lambskins.

You can also lubricate the insides of your condoms with lube or olive oil. Your **** will be able to slide in and out of the condom a bit, and it's a descent sensation, of course nothing is better than meat on meat in actual vagina, and that's what your post has brought into focus.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Oh, I know, I have been spoiled with sex as nature intended. I'm going to get some of the expensive super duper thin ones and maybe some packets of lube to put a drop or two inside. I've googled this and have seen I'm not alone in having this issue either


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Jetranger said:


> Oh, I know, I have been spoiled with sex as nature intended. I'm going to get some of the expensive super duper thin ones and maybe some packets of lube to put a drop or two inside. I've googled this and have seen I'm not alone in having this issue either


Almost feel like rather jagging off in comparison...:sleeping:


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

You mean you think you got her off......penis's don't do much for over 70% of the women out there without some sort of clitoral stimulation lol.

Just busting your balls 

Welcome to every other guy on earth's problem! Go to MD labs and pay for a 10 panel STD test for the both of you and tell her to get on the pill.

I hate condoms, but I'm married  yeh yeh!! Worst case Viagra helps, but sex sucks with a condom!! Always and forever!!


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

Get neutered man!! I wish I would of done it years ago!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

i have not used a condom in a while, but remember the ribbed ones did seem to give a little more feeling for me than the smooth ones.

they make a small ring with a tiny vibrator on it, that you can slide onto your penis base. Maybe adding the vibrator ill compensate for less sensation?

some will use a penis ring around the base to help to maintain an erection. If that is the problem, it getting soft from little stimulation, then using the penis ring will retain the blood, and make it at least stay erect until you do cum.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

So this really dates me but does anyone else remember the sponge?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

SpinDaddy said:


> So this really dates me but does anyone else remember the sponge?


Yes I do. I never understood how to slip that strap over my member and still get the thing lying at the end to stop the spread of tadpoles. :scratchhead: 

Seriously, x1 used them and decided she didn't like them for some reason. I guess because I did, but I'm not sure. Back to the old rubbers, cause she wouldn't take the pill.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Man I feel your pain. I hate condoms and I think I've only orgasmed using them maybe a handful of times. That's really one of the reasons I don't do casual sex. Because I want to enjoy sex fully, I need to completely trust and know my partner.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

For me the naturalamb condoms worked best. They don't protect against STDs but they feel much more natural than anything else to me. The best solution after that is a vasectomy.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

SpinDaddy said:


> So this really dates me but does anyone else remember the sponge?


Urban Dictionary: sponge-worthy

The replacement product now is http://www.webmd.com/sex/birth-control/vaginal-contraceptive-film

They're OK, but they do eliminate the possibility of alternating PIV and oral.

Heck there is a 15 minute wait and the eliminate oral from about minute 14 on.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm with you. They're awful.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

come on, you guys are talking like a condom is the death march of Bataan. 

I used condoms for 20 years, due to blood clotting with normal BC pills. She added a contraceptive foam for added umph (and to the bain of my oral sex needs). You get used to it. Need to pound a little harder, takes a little longer to cum. SO big deal.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Not sure what I would do.

Sex with condom sucks, but the alternative CAN be worse (list of STD out there is long and not sure if you know this woman very well after few weeks of dating).

Scary......thankful I'm not in the dating game


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm a woman but both my husband and I HATE condoms.

He can't feel anything, and has trouble staying up and especially finishing. They remind me of rubber balloons, and I hate the feel and the smell and we do a lot of switching from PIV to manual to oral to PIV. And that just isn't conducive with a condom. 

Ew. I'll pass. I really do feel bad for people who have to use them. Good luck! I'd be looking into other options, which there isn't a whole lot of, if your having casual sex and have to worry about STDs.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I'm a woman but both my husband and I HATE condoms.
> 
> He can't feel anything, and has trouble staying up and especially finishing. They remind me of rubber balloons, and I hate the feel and the smell and we do a lot of switching from PIV to manual to oral to PIV. And that just isn't conducive with a condom.
> 
> Ew. I'll pass. I really do feel bad for people who have to use them. Good luck! I'd be looking into other options, which there isn't a whole lot of, if your having casual sex and have to worry about STDs.


***woman suggests using a condom***










Seriously, I think they are mood killers. My exGF got off her birth control for a little while and we used condoms. Besides all the things you've said, she said they irritated her and dried her out.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

They absolutely are mood killers... even if you get her to put them on for you. You're caressing and passionately kissing, your bodies pressed together... and then one of you has to scramble for the bedside table, fish one out, open it, put it on, smear some lube on it, and guide it in.

I've found a local store that specializes in condoms so I'm going there after work to grab some female ones, some Japanese ones and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

"I wear two condoms all the time. Then when I make love, I take one off, and I feel like a wild man."

Dennis Miller


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Lila said:


> OP, kudos to you for being a responsible adult and practicing safe sex. Wearing condoms isn't the most enjoyable but it beats the heck out STDs and an unwanted pregnancy. Bareback sex is the ideal but probably not a great option in a non-committed relationship.
> 
> Believe it or not, you're not alone. My husband uses them during fertile periods. We tried all different kinds including the F2 (female condom) and here's what we found
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed suggestions! Kimono and Crown seemed to get good reviews, the store I'm going to carries them in the larger size so I might try one of those brands, they might have suggestions too! Trojan I've heard has one line that is made in a Japanese factory because they somehow manage to make them super thin but super strong. 

Durex I don't like, I've had them break on me too many times. 

As an aside, searching for this on Google, I found a lot of instances where someone (female) asks if it's true that guys don't feel as much/anything. A lot of women were answering saying it was a lie, don't believe him, he's lying and you'll get pregnant/Bad AIDS/syphillis/total uterine implosion/etc. A guy lying to avoid wearing a condom is pretty disgusting, but so is implying that any guy who says he doesn't get any sensation is making it up!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Personally I'd go without rather than cover up. Come to think of it, that's how son #1 was born.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I might be the exception but I have no issues with condoms. I grew up with the saying " no sex in the tipee without a condom on your pee pee". I never liked Trojan brand. You can find them everywhere but they are not for me. You kind of have to go through a bunch to find the one that you like best. That can be a cool test for you and the new lady in your life.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Just let her know what happened and tell her that practice makes perfect. 

In the interim:



Jetranger said:


> -Japanese brands like Kimono are reportedly famed for being the thinnest in the world


::Jots down notes furiously.::

Thanks!


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Just let her know what happened and tell her that practice makes perfect.


I think she understood... plus I made damn sure she had lots of Os using my oral skills to make it up to her!

The nice condom shop lady helped me put together a test pack! I have several Kimonos and Crowns of different sizes, and a pack of FC2 (female ones). Lube I already had


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I've never done one. I haven't messed around much in my life.

The few women I've been with didn't need it and trusted me (and me them). In my bachelor days, my buddy gave me one for me to stuff one in my tool bag on my 'ol harley chopper just in case I got 'lucky'. Never did, but never tried too hard either.

I've always wondered this though if I had ever used one; you get hard, you fumble around and try to put the fool thing on and by the time you get it fit and snug, don't you 'lose it' by that time or at least it's starting to go down?

just wondering. seems like more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> I've never done one. I haven't messed around much in my life.
> 
> The few women I've been with didn't need it and trusted me (and me them). In my bachelor days, my buddy gave me one for me to stuff one in my tool bag on my 'ol harley chopper just in case I got 'lucky'. Never did, but never tried too hard either.
> 
> ...


To never have used one, you have a pretty good grasp of what happens with them:slap:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> I've never done one. I haven't messed around much in my life.
> 
> The few women I've been with didn't need it and trusted me (and me them). In my bachelor days, my buddy gave me one for me to stuff one in my tool bag on my 'ol harley chopper just in case I got 'lucky'. Never did, but never tried too hard either.
> 
> ...


You have to be quick I'll give you that. 

And since you could have a baby if you don't use one I would say it's worth the trouble lol

Threads like this remind me why my vasectomy was worth every penny.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> You have to be quick I'll give you that.
> 
> And since you could have a baby if you don't use one I would say it's worth the trouble lol
> 
> Threads like this remind me why my vasectomy was worth every penny.


Ha!

Good point!

Not that i didn't have a few opportunities.

One time a gal said she'd do me and asked me if I had a 'rubber'. I said no, I'll go to 7-11 and get one. She said "what?! you don't carry a rubber?" I said "no". Suddenly she wasn't in the mood anymore. Whatever. I wasn't lookin to 'score' anyway. Glad I didn't. Probly would have fumbled around like an idiot.

When I told that story to my buddy, that's when he gave me the rubber and told me "bro, don't ever go unprepared again!"

Do they call em that anymore? ('rubber').


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Try one of the "wide mouth" condoms on the market - these are regular size at the base to make a seal, but flared and extra large at the top to allow movement against the latex. Throw a couple of drops of lube in before you put it on. 

The brand I used 10 years ago doesn't seem to be around, or my memory is faulty, but go to a shop like Condomania and browse for a looser fit condom specifically made for his pleasure. They really are better.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

murphy5 said:


> Need to pound a little harder, takes a little longer to cum.


This is the one thing I could agree with, you can pound all you want cause it can take a while.

I had the tubes cut, but that won't stop the STD's. Use that sample pack and have some fun!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Cletus said:


> Try one of the "wide mouth" condoms on the market - these are regular size at the base to make a seal, but flared and extra large at the top to allow movement against the latex.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My ex-husband and I used condoms during our marriage due to some health issues. We preferred One Pleasure Plus condoms. They have a pouch at the end that seemed to eliminate the binding feel of other brands/types. We also found them to lack that weird latex residue smell and taste you get with some other brands.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Me love me vas!

Get the test and her on the pill if you are exclusive and go bareback.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Magnum Thins usually do it for me. Other thin varieties provide more sensitivity, but don't fit as well, so you have to choose the lesser of the evils.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

murphy5 said:


> come on, you guys are talking like a condom is the death march of Bataan.
> 
> I used condoms for 20 years, due to blood clotting with normal BC pills. She added a contraceptive foam for added umph (and to the bain of my oral sex needs). You get used to it. Need to pound a little harder, takes a little longer to cum. SO big deal.


How about can't cum!! Literally cannot cum too much work!


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Condoms are bad. Are you circumcised? That causes loss of sensitivity.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

l tried one back when l was 17 and have never used one since . Fk that l hate them. 
We're both suppose to get off not just her and l couldn't stand those things so you know.

There's more than one way to skin a cat :rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What about the sponge or spermicide? Pill? 

Have any of you ever used sheepskin condoms? (for latex allergy). What'd you think?

Ladies -- have any of you ever used the sponge? Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

JB is getting all excited

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI2AGFKhlYw


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> What about the sponge or spermicide? Pill?
> 
> Have any of you ever used sheepskin condoms? (for latex allergy). What'd you think?
> 
> Ladies -- have any of you ever used the sponge? Thoughts/opinions?


I used it back in the Elaine days.  Only thing about the sponge and spermicide is the potential for taste. Blech.

If I was single (oh, wait...I am!), fertile (who knows these days!) and not dating a guy with a vas (whew!), I'd just suck it up and go on the pill.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

No sugar foods + more sport = no problems with condoms!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> JB is getting all excited
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI2AGFKhlYw


Oh I am. 



And safety is sexy.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Fenix said:


> I used it back in the Elaine days.  Only thing about the sponge and spermicide is the potential for taste. Blech.


Thanks for this info. :smthumbup:


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Condoms are bad. Are you circumcised? That causes loss of sensitivity.


Luckily, I'm uncut. I can't imagine what it's like to be. When I saw my doctor about a frenuloplasty a few years ago, he said the alternative was circumcision and I was NOT going to do that!!



See_Listen_Love said:


> No sugar foods + more sport = no problems with condoms!


Huh? I take regular long, brisk walks and a cycle a long way every weekend, I don't think those things are a factor, but it's interesting to think about.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

We use condoms, since I can't use any type of hormonal birth control(it would land me in the hospital), and luckily my husband has never had any issue with any of the ones we've used. Although, with that said, there are some that have worked better than others. The best one I liked was the non-latex lamb skin condoms, but that won't protect against STDs. You can try Polyisoprene condoms(non-latex) and those will protect against STDS. A lot of brands will carry that type of condom and I think non-latex feels a lot better.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

If STDs aren't your concern, get a vasectomy. Best sex decision I ever made in my life. 

I never cease to be surprised by the number of guys who won't even consider getting one. They won't let the doctor near those things that they'll mash on a rail slide gone wrong, or a slap-shot wide of the mark, or crush with a soccer ball from a yard out.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Condoms - can barely feel a thing!*



Cletus said:


> If STDs aren't your concern, get a vasectomy. Best sex decision I ever made in my life.
> 
> I never cease to be surprised by the number of guys who won't even consider getting one. They won't let the doctor near those things that they'll mash on a rail slide gone wrong, or a slap-shot wide of the mark, or crush with a soccer ball from a yard out.


I'm not averse to getting snipped because of the procedure, however knowing that I'm forever saying goodbye to the chance to biologically father more children does cause a noticeable reluctance.

As for rubbers, tried kimono brand once and had a severe allergic skin reaction, it burned painfully. (And I rarely have any kind of skin reactions in general)

I liked the Skyn brand most because they just fit well and stayed in place without having to constantly use my hands, (they must be long and skinny, lol). I also found them really easy to put on and the texture feels better than latex. But they certainly were no closer to bare as far as sensitivity.

For awhile when I was single I tried to always use them when mb'ing to desensitize myself but didn't seem to help when I met my GF. I have a steady thing with her and we're both disease free so we abandoned condoms and mostly practice pullout method. Still leaves a smidge lacking but if I need to come I just ask her to swallow and it seems to satisfy the longing, lol.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

I'm probably going to get flamed for this but whatever. 

Firstly, people forget that condoms weren't used for the majority of history. 
I think there's a lot of fear that's valid, but there is also a lot of exaggeration. Nobody wants to get aids, herpes, gen. warts or any other of that bad crap...but you can't live in fear either.

I was married for 3 years and I dated my ex for 3 years before that. She demanded we used condoms for sex. Never once did I get a break. No condom=no sex. If I argued I wouldn't get any at all! One day I told her I couldn't do it anymore. I couldn't feel anything. She started giving oral and I started using lube on the inside and changing brands. The ultra-thins by trojan are nice although expensive. Anyways, it still never felt good and I could never feel anything. Sure I could have sex for hours but I would have much rather came quickly. She said, okay, when we are married we will stop using them. Got married. Then she said after we buy a house. Bought a house...she still said no. I said that's enough and either I am getting a vasectomy or I am leaving. And then for two solid weeks we had unprotected sex using the pull out method. Best time ever...but she freaked out one day, we got in a big fight and she moved out shortly after.

There are two points to the story. For one, I hated and still hate condoms with a passion. It's unnatural and kills a lot of the passion and spontaneousness. I compromised my sex standards from the beginning and that just made me unhappy in the longrun. I would have much rather take all of the risks and lose everything then go through another 6 years with a raincoat again. Call me stupid, but I live for today. We all die. Doesn't mean I'll have unprotected sex with every girl I date, but if I date a girl for an extended amount of time either we stop using them or she's out. If I lived in a third world country, Africa or it would be a different story for obvious reasons. Don't date junkies or drug addicts. Look for scars. Ask smart questions. Be the man and take the risk if that's what you really want. 

For two, my ex never told me she was raped and had an abortion when she was young. She was scared of getting preggo again (she was against birth control). Even though she was clean, she had a reason for using them. It's hard for ppl to open up about stuff like that sure, but maybe, ask yourself if there is something you might not know about your partner...and that might help you out. Perhaps you just need to have a serious conversation and tell her how you feel.

I thought a long time about getting a vasectomy. I'd rather not mess with what works. There are 7billion ppl out there and I believe in reincarnation. So I've never thought twice about aborting. Adoption is fair but lets face it women get attached to babies and that seldom happens. And if she wants to keep it and you don't, best prepare a good lie to get out of child support, or just be a man and own your decisions.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

intheory said:


> What is a "rail slide gone wrong"? Just curious.


You had to ask.


Skateboard Nutshot Faceplant - YouTube


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

pragmaster said:


> Call me stupid, but I live for today. We all die. Doesn't mean I'll have unprotected sex with every girl I date, but if I date a girl for an extended amount of time either we stop using them or she's out. If I lived in a third world country, Africa or it would be a different story for obvious reasons. Don't date junkies or drug addicts. Look for scars. Ask smart questions. Be the man and take the risk if that's what you really want.


So for a night of fun, you'd risk a lifetime of living with a nasty disease? 

Your idea that only drug addicts and junkies have STDs is naive. You can't pinpoint who has an STD just by looking at them or their lifestyle. I know a number of men and women in white collar jobs who live with STDs(I worked in public health). They are far from being junkies, but they were naive like you in not protecting themselves. It's always best to protect yourself against STDs/STIs with condoms and be tested regularly.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

It is naive, but all the other commentors are preaching the same conservative answers. I am simply being the devils advocate and offering a different opinion. 

Yeah you can't tell. I agree...but what are you going to do? Never do it without one unless it's a gf/wife?. What if you don't want a gf or wife? I would rather go celibate and not have a sex life at all then have a ****ty sex life. I can't feel anything at all with a rubber. I'd rather just get a bj. 


1) I have a good friend who's an escort and from everything she has told me they are often much safer then girls you would meet at the bar. Still I'd never see a girl like that but point is, I agree. People can look clean and have things and others can appear dirty and be cleaner. They should invent some sort of bio-scanner. Ha ha ha. 

2) There are cures for the majority of std's/sti's these days. If you get checked regularly you will avoid the chances of spreading it to others because often there may not be any symptoms until it is too late; or so I have been told. The incubation period ranges from 24 to 72 hours, to one month, to 3 months and to 6 months; with a multitude of variables that affect that. 

Also, if you do your research online, as possible as it is to get any sti anywhere in the world, certain places have more common sti's. For example around here chlamydia is the most popular. Check out statistics. I would never ever ever ever ever have unprotected sex anywhere in Asia or Africa for instance. Call me racist, I don't care. Statistics are pretty high over there. 

3) The people I have spoke to with sti's say it's not so bad. I know a fellow that has had HIV for 20 years and he's in 70's thanks to the medication available today. I have one friend with herpes and he's had only one outbreak in 30 years. He says even then he only got it when he was stressed. I know another person with gen. warts, another life long disease. Embarrassing he says but it brings him no pain. Once you catch something, the ****ty part is that if you lie to people not only could it affect your mental integrity, but there could be legal penalties! 

Furthermore, I read an article stating that it's actually easier for women to catch sti's then men. Google it. 


The pro's of playing safe obviously outweigh the bad... but I have a right to my "naive" opinions.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

I am married over 30 years, we use a condom every time for PIV, what a lot of people call 'sex'. 

But we don't have PIV every time, and PIV is only a small part of the whole of the time we have sex. The fixation on it seems to me the wrong way. The total experience, see my earlier posts, is of much more importance.

The use of the condom is a not worth mentioning little intrusion in the sex play. If you have a hard one (because of a healthy lifestyle!) and your wife has trained her vaginal muscles (pelvic floor/kegel exercises) it is only an advantage to have condom because you can extend the experience as long as you like. 

Most of the time it is the concluding part after an already great experience.

My strong advise is to look at the other factors in play, then you can find your own world of imaginative sex.

I consider myself very lucky. I hope you can succeed in your way!


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Well, update.

Spent the night with her again yesterday. I had brought one of the Crowns, one of the Kimonos and one of the FC2s.

In the heat of the moment, she grabbed one of her Trojans and put that on instead, but we went for quite a while but I just couldn’t get over the top. Changed things around, I grabbed the Crown out of my pocket and put that on, it seemed to work because it and a combination of a good position meant finally got there! She said you got there, I said thanks for believing in me, she laughed, all was good.

An hour or two later we went again… it was really good but I think I was still spent from the previous time, we went for ages, and eventually were too tired to go on. To be fair, even without a condom getting there twice in an afternoon isn’t always possible.

Oh my god the things spoil the moment, though. Like, big time. We were both looking frustratedly at it having managed to get the condom on (and halfway lost the hardness in the process) and I said how I hate the damn things for spoiling the moment. She said you’re still going to wear them!

We still had lots of fun, she is asked for lots of oral which I’m more than happy to give (and she reciprocates) so it’s annoying but I hope it’s not going to be a long term issue. She is beautiful, very frisky (I asked if there was anything she doesn’t like or want me to do and she said nope) and I can definitely see myself falling for her.


----------



## Lancer (Sep 15, 2014)

I have never liked condoms. It takes away some of the intimacy and sensation. However, in this day and age of multiple STDs floating around, you are playing Russian Roulette to not use a condom with a new partner.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Jetranger said:


> Well, update.
> 
> Spent the night with her again yesterday. I had brought one of the Crowns, one of the Kimonos and one of the FC2s.
> 
> ...


Are you using protection while going down on her?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

DoF said:


> Are you using protection while going down on her?


saran wrap? Hmm...cherry flavored saran wrap? Or maybe...naah.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> saran wrap? Hmm...cherry flavored saran wrap? Or maybe...naah.


You just didn't know one of her thrills was to visit one of her male friends before she came to you for oral.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

DoF said:


> Are you using protection while going down on her?


No, nor her on me, and she doesn't spit either.

I understand what you're getting at, I noticed too, and the question would be "why do you want me to wrap up, if..." however I don't want to accuse her of being a hypocrite.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

why ruin a good thing?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

DoF said:


> Are you using protection while going down on her?


Like what? Honestly, if you're so worried about diseases that you need to totally kill any form of eroticism like that you may as well request a well woman check before you go anywhere near her

Nothing would put me off quicker than a guy saying 'hold on whilst I just insert my dental dam'


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm only a fan of condoms as it prevents pregnancy. We have two children and agree to no more. However, above and beyond preventing pregnancy...WE hate the things. I'm considering a vasectomy. 

What we do is have extensive and intense foreplay to the point of no return. Slipping on the condom for the final show does not impede the orgasm because at that time we are both there...just need the push over the edge.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Condoms - can barely feel a thing!*



Dollystanford said:


> Like what? Honestly, if you're so worried about diseases that you need to totally kill any form of eroticism like that you may as well request a well woman check before you go anywhere near her
> 
> Nothing would put me off quicker than a guy saying 'hold on whilst I just insert my dental dam'


Insert the dental dam? 😯


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

guess Dolly likes to get tongue punched in the hole


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Condoms - can barely feel a thing!*



almostrecovered said:


> guess dolly likes to get tongue punched in the hole


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> You just didn't know one of her thrills was to visit one of her male friends before she came to you for oral.


Wouldn't surprise me if she was just that kinda girl, ya know? Some people can stoop pretty low. 

An old friend of mine told me, "what goes around, comes around". I guess that's been true for me sometimes. I bet it's been true for her, too.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Is your gf a dentist?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> Like what? Honestly, if you're so worried about diseases that you need to totally kill any form of eroticism like that you may as well request a well woman check before you go anywhere near her
> 
> Nothing would put me off quicker than a guy saying 'hold on whilst I just insert my dental dam'


Yeah, I can't imagine ever using one....
It would kill the fun of going down on a woman. I also don't think I could orgasm with a condom on BJ.

Which begs the point - if you're swapping body fluids orally, what's the point of wrapping it for PIV?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> guess Dolly likes to get tongue punched in the hole


Don't all women?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Of course they do


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Men quite like it too


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't say that I've ever experienced it myself....
Don't think I want to try. At least with anybody I ever want to kiss again.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Condoms - can barely feel a thing!*



larry.gray said:


> Can't say that I've ever experienced it myself....
> Don't think I want to try. At least with anybody I ever want to kiss again.


So insert the dental dam.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I don't get the dental dam thing... like Dollystanford says, when you're going to that extreme you might as well wear a hazmat suit and not kiss and use hand sanitzer if you ever hold hands.

Push your concerns of disease and hygiene aside and you're still basically in a situation of one person licking a piece of latex and another person feeling a licked piece of latex against their parts.

It's like, she goes downstairs on me, I'll kiss her. I go downstairs on her, she wants to kiss me. I think it relates to what I said in the adventurous sex thread, just go for it, worrying that it's off limits (or "geez, if I do this, they won't kiss me afterwards") puts you off doing stuff.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

A number of sexual diseases can be transmitted through oral sex. Women in particular can get infected through providing oral sex, and transmit it to other partners. I forget which ones, but it's not an insignificant risk. There's a reason why they do throat swabs of women during an STI check. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

